# Processing Calendula



## stano40 (Sep 6, 2013)

This is the first time I am attempting to create my own essential oil using calendula to use in my soap making.

Beginning of the year I bought the calendula (herb) from johnny's seeds.  

Is it only the flower part of the plant that has any medicinal properties?

I was told that to make an essential oil was to use olive oil and just put the herb into the oil and let it set overnight.

I'm not sure that is all you have to do, it seems to simple.

bob


----------



## paillo (Sep 6, 2013)

What you're talking about is an oil infusion, and not an EO. EOs are typically steam distilled, and you need a still. Oil infusions are a wonderful addition to soap. I often infuse dried plants in olive or rice bran oil, and use it as all or part of my oils. You can infuse oil a couple of ways - in the crockpot or my letting it sit in a mason jar (or other, preferably glass) container. I let mine sit at least a month, shaking regularly, like every couple of days. Don't put it in a sunny window, but rather somewhere it won't get direct sun.

Some of the plants I infuse are calendula, chamomile, madder root, alkanet root, yarrow (for lotion), rosemary (for shampoo bars).


----------



## Paintguru (Sep 6, 2013)

paillo said:


> What you're talking about is an oil infusion, and not an EO. EOs are typically steam distilled, and you need a still. Oil infusions are a wonderful addition to soap. I often infuse dried plants in olive or rice bran oil, and use it as all or part of my oils. You can infuse oil a couple of ways - in the crockpot or my letting it sit in a mason jar (or other, preferably glass) container. I let mine sit at least a month, shaking regularly, like every couple of days. Don't put it in a sunny window, but rather somewhere it won't get direct sun.
> 
> Some of the plants I infuse are calendula, chamomile, madder root, alkanet root, yarrow (for lotion), rosemary (for shampoo bars).



Is it commonly thought that a heat infusion will break down something of value from the plant?  To me it seems more efficient to do a heat infusion, but I'm sure there are some negatives out there that I'm missing.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 6, 2013)

There is really no way to be sure what if any qualities of infusions will remain in soap.  Especially if you  do cold process.  It certainly makes pretty soap though.  I use calendula, chamomile and alkanet with to infuse the oils.


----------



## judymoody (Sep 6, 2013)

It's probably better to do a cold infusion, but if I don't have the time, I will speed it up with a little gentle heat.


----------



## stano40 (Sep 6, 2013)

Which is better to do - use fresh or dried herbs to infuse.

bob


----------



## Saswede (Sep 6, 2013)

Doing a cold infusion it's better to use dried petals/herbs, because the water content in fresh ones can cause mould.  If you do use fresh petals, make sure that they are completely covered by oil, preferably do a warm infusion and then use the infused oil within a few days of making it as there may be moisture from the petals that could cause mould. 


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## Honey B (Sep 9, 2013)

I have researched and found that is only making an "INFUSED" oil, not an essential one.  Essential oils are extracted from the plant itself, not the plant added to another oil. Infusing would have similar properties, of course, just not the concentration of the herb ONLY. The distillation process uses pretty expensive equipment, I found, as I wanted to do this myself, and was disappointed to learn these things. But I imagine an INFUSION of the herb into an oil would carry a lesser amount of whatever is "claimed" to be good in Calendula. (quotation marks added so as not to OFFEND our "friends" @ the FDA :roll


----------



## stano40 (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks for all the great tips and info.  It was most helpful in understanding the process.

Now to get busy with this new project.

bob


----------



## Triquetra (Sep 10, 2013)

stano40 said:


> Thanks for all the great tips and info.  It was most helpful in understanding the process.
> 
> Now to get busy with this new project.
> 
> bob



I looked into making Calendula extract a bit ago.  But because I am a black thumb and not a green one - I didnt go forward with the plan.  So if you wanted to make an extract - these web pages have good info -

http://frugallysustainable.com/2013/05/how-to-make-calendula-extract-at-home/


http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/learn/extract.php


----------



## stano40 (Sep 12, 2013)

Triquetra said:


> I looked into making Calendula extract a bit ago.  But because I am a black thumb and not a green one - I didnt go forward with the plan.  So if you wanted to make an extract - these web pages have good info -
> 
> http://frugallysustainable.com/2013/05/how-to-make-calendula-extract-at-home/
> 
> ...



Thanks for that site.  It is very helpful.  Didn't think I'd be using 100 proof vodka though.  Now I'm wondering why the vodka instead of olive oil.

I did start yesterday infusing comfrey with extra virgin olive oil, we'll see how that come out in 4 to 6 weeks.

bob


----------



## Triquetra (Sep 16, 2013)

stano40 said:


> Thanks for that site.  It is very helpful.  Didn't think I'd be using 100 proof vodka though.  Now I'm wondering why the vodka instead of olive oil.
> 
> I did start yesterday infusing comfrey with extra virgin olive oil, we'll see how that come out in 4 to 6 weeks.
> 
> bob



Alcohol is used for extracts because the plant oils  you are trying to extract do not easily dissolve in oils. Alcohol will do the trick and it also acts as a preservative.  

I, myself like the extract better than using oil because some of the products I make do not need extra oils or that oil in particular.


----------



## stano40 (Sep 17, 2013)

Triquetra said:


> Alcohol is used for extracts because the plant oils  you are trying to extract do not easily dissolve in oils. Alcohol will do the trick and it also acts as a preservative.
> 
> I, myself like the extract better than using oil because some of the products I make do not need extra oils or that oil in particular.



Can any other alcohol be safely used instead of 100 proof vodka.  I know vodka is tasteless.


----------



## Triquetra (Sep 23, 2013)

Grain alcohol can be used as well - I believe any high proof alcohol can be used to make extract.


----------

